# New Puppy



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I put the thread in the wrong area. Can a mod move it to Other Pets area please?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

He is precious!! I can see why you named him Skunky and it fits. What a doll and pom's have the best personalities. Know this little one is going to brighten up your life. Sooooo cute.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes I agree with you 100%...Skunky does brighten our days up indeed


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

LOVE Skunky! I have a PomChi that lives with my dad and she is SO sweet! I am hoping to get a Papillon next, I have such a soft spot for the little ones!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

He's sure handsome! Welcome Skunky!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I call my dog Stunky, too!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Update on Skunky.

He is now an AKC STAR Puppy! I'm so proud of the little guy, and one day I hope to have his CGC title.

Now I'm going to put Skunky into Agility and K9 Nose Work classes. I'm thinking Rally might be fun too. Yeah I want to give Rally a try with little Skunky


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I LOVE his coloring and how fluffy he is!  

Theo's Pom friend Leo is away (in Florida) for a week. And Theo already misses him. Tonight, when I was putting him to bed, he was looking at me like "What do you mean "crate" time? Um, aren't you forgetting something? Yeah... aren't we going downstairs to play with Leo? No?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> I LOVE his coloring and how fluffy he is!
> 
> Theo's Pom friend Leo is away (in Florida) for a week. And Theo already misses him. Tonight, when I was putting him to bed, he was looking at me like "What do you mean "crate" time? Um, aren't you forgetting something? Yeah... aren't we going downstairs to play with Leo? No?


Congratulations on the AKC STAR Puppy! Was it difficult to obtain?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Aleksandrina said:


> Congratulations on the AKC STAR Puppy! Was it difficult to obtain?


It was not too bad, because you need to take a basic puppy training class first, and then you can take the STAR Puppy test. It's a much easier version of the CGC test (easier test items) kinda of. More basic and does not require as much to pass.

If your pup knows a good sit, stay, and walking on a loose leash...he should be fine. Oh, you do need to walk past a group of people...a young pup might want to jump as you pass them haha

Over all it's not a tough test I thought. But you do need basic commands and stuff to pass.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Aleksandrina said:


> I LOVE his coloring and how fluffy he is!
> 
> Theo's Pom friend Leo is away (in Florida) for a week. And Theo already misses him. Tonight, when I was putting him to bed, he was looking at me like "What do you mean "crate" time? Um, aren't you forgetting something? Yeah... aren't we going downstairs to play with Leo? No?


Haha funny and I bet Theo does miss his friend. Skunky LOVES Rusty, and he does get on Rusty's nerves sometimes tho. Skunky likes to jump and lick Rusty's face a lot...and after about 5 mins of that....Rusty lets Skunky know that's enough.

Nothing major, just a growl and running away from the Skunk....but we keep a close eye on their play time together. Rusty loves to use his mouth, and I don't want Skunky to get hurt. So far no issues for over 10 months


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Skunky's so adorable.
Don't know how I missed your thread about him, but I sure did.

Congrats on him getting his AKC Star Puppy.
Sounds like you've got a lot of fun things for you and him coming up, that's great.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cute, and funny name


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Melfice said:


> It was not too bad, because you need to take a basic puppy training class first, and then you can take the STAR Puppy test. It's a much easier version of the CGC test (easier test items) kinda of. More basic and does not require as much to pass.
> 
> If your pup knows a good sit, stay, and walking on a loose leash...he should be fine. Oh, you do need to walk past a group of people...a young pup might want to jump as you pass them haha
> 
> Over all it's not a tough test I thought. But you do need basic commands and stuff to pass.


 Thanks for the info.  We've been attending puppy classes for the past 4 weeks. I should ask the trainer about it too. 

Theo knows a good "sit" and "stay", but he'd only lay "down" if there's a treat involved. : He's good on a leash... as long as he doesn't see a nice and big grass lawn. Then the pulling begins. 

And I think that he's so used to everyone adoring him everywhere he goes... Now, when someone walks by him and pays no attention to him, he looks confused. Like: "Y did the hooman no stop'n'play uid me? Ok, baaai..." :sadwavey:


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Skunky's so adorable.
> Don't know how I missed your thread about him, but I sure did.
> 
> Congrats on him getting his AKC Star Puppy.
> Sounds like you've got a lot of fun things for you and him coming up, that's great.


Thanks! Yes I do have a lot of good stuff planned for Skunky. I want him to join his big brother and sister in their Nose Work class, and I'm thinking agility will be an order too.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Aleksandrina said:


> Thanks for the info.  We've been attending puppy classes for the past 4 weeks. I should ask the trainer about it too.
> 
> Theo knows a good "sit" and "stay", but he'd only lay "down" if there's a treat involved. : He's good on a leash... as long as he doesn't see a nice and big grass lawn. Then the pulling begins.
> 
> And I think that he's so used to everyone adoring him everywhere he goes... Now, when someone walks by him and pays no attention to him, he looks confused. Like: "Y did the hooman no stop'n'play uid me? Ok, baaai..." :sadwavey:


 Sounds like he is almost there then! I think Theo will be a STAR Puppy in the near future indeed


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> Very cute, and funny name


Thanks much. And I still love that picture of your dog in the field! It's one of the best I have seen on the forums


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Skunky is adorable! Your dogs are beautiful, they must have lots of fun together


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Skunky is adorable! Your dogs are beautiful, they must have lots of fun together


Thanks and they do have a ton of fun together 

I'll be posting more pictures in the near future of all three pups. Good times


----------



## marvis11 (Aug 26, 2014)

hahaha great name!! congratulations, he's adorable!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Thanks and they do have a ton of fun together
> 
> I'll be posting more pictures in the near future of all three pups. Good times


I look forward to seeing your photos of them! I find it virtually impossible to photo my 3 together, one of them always has to take off as soon as I'm about to take it lol


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> I look forward to seeing your photos of them! I find it virtually impossible to photo my 3 together, one of them always has to take off as soon as I'm about to take it lol


haha so true so true


----------

